# Possable new project



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It`s no GTO, but close. I`m eyeing up a `67 Olds 442, all original, 400 4bbl, 400 turbo, original wheels and paint (rough) needs a trunk, paint, rear bumper, grill. Price seems right at 2700.00 or offer. Car has sat sense `77.
I think it might be worth fixing up. Any 442 fans here??


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice. Don't see many of those left around. Sounds worthwhile and a money maker If you get it done. Keep us posted.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> It`s no GTO, but close. I`m eyeing up a `67 Olds 442, all original, 400 4bbl, 400 turbo, original wheels and paint (rough) needs a trunk, paint, rear bumper, grill. Price seems right at 2700.00 or offer. Car has sat sense `77.
> I think it might be worth fixing up. Any 442 fans here??


I looked at a 64 goat a few weeks ago and the guy also had the twin to that car. Same color and it was also a post. He was asking $9,500 and it had good sheet metal.

The data plate should be a 338 with a 5V on the accessory line. The one I was looking at was a Lansing, MI car.

Good luck and If you pass let me know,


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rukee,
I've always admired those cars. Price sounds right. Keep us posted. Would like to see finished pics.
Linda


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

OldsPower.com


theres the forum for your new project


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66 67 442 very nice cars. My friend Lester had one. It ran fast, and looked sweet. BLACK on BLACK:cool I am not sure about the post cars though. Personally, I think they look good. Extra chrome (stainless) and they are tighter. It seems that they are harder to sell, therefore bring less money. Not to offend anyone,just a local observation. :cheers E


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Crap, day late and dollar short, I finally got ahold of the guy today and he sold it yesterday. 
I asked him to keep me in mind in case the other guy fails to pay for and pick up the car tomorrow.


----------

